# Perfect Man



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Right now I would say take the man that would have the dogs groomed and bathed!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love that spot.... I stop and look up every time it comes on.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I love that commercial. I've gotta say though that DH is the kind of guy who will groom the dog while watching the game...which is why we have a TV set up in the grooming area of our garage :biggrin1:

That works for me!


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Gee, I think I'm in love!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm with you Amanda, forget the diamonds. Oh wait maybe just for this weekend then we will take the other guy for christmas.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

That's my kind of guy!!


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey, maybe we could clone him!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

That's tooooo cute!!

I would never trust my DH to bath Sophie and Gabriel, as I've seen what he has done to laundry!!!ound:

I KNOW if I die first they both will end up cut as short as a naked mole rat!!:suspicious:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Now this is the guy that is not so PERFECT....

http://bewareofthedoghouse.com/VideoPage.aspx

:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

that is a pretty elaborate commercial ... I prefer the pretty puppy sell myself


----------

